# Happy 13-1/2 Keefer!



## Cassidy's Mom

When your dog is ancient, you celebrate half birthdays in addition to real birthdays. We never thought he'd made it to 13 and he will likely not make it to 14 but for now, he's still here. Love you buddy, keep defying those odds. :wub:


----------



## GSDLove

Happy 13 1/2 Birthday, Keefer. You are a very handsome gentleman.

Mary


----------



## Femfa

Happy birthday to a handsome boy!


----------



## sebrench

Happy Birthday, Keefer!


----------



## readaboutdogs

Happy Birthday Keefer!!! Good boy!!!!


----------



## Judy Untamed

He looks like such a wise old man! <3


----------



## GatorBytes

He looks adorable! Happy 13.5 birthday cutie pie!


----------



## dogma13

Happy 1/2birthday Keefer!


----------



## NaughtyNibbler

Happy Birthday Keefer! You are looking very distinguished. Congrats on your longevity.


----------



## Bramble

Happy Half Birthday Keefer!


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent

Happy birthday! I can't believe how cute of an old guy he is. ?


----------



## kaydub_u

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Heartandsoul

A big Happy Birthday Keefer. I'm sure the rest of this year will be filled with all the things that you love and all the people who love You.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## RBurnett

Happy Birthday. What a pretty pup.


----------



## Heidigsd

Awww Keefer...Happy 13.5 birthday sweet boy!


----------



## ksotto333

Happy day sweet boy. Every day a blessing.


----------



## Fodder

...and one more HBD just to round off the thread, great to see you today old friend :toasting:


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Happy Birthday and looking good! You are so lucky to have him this long!


----------



## Mesonoxian

Happy (belated) half-birthday, Keefer! What a privileged family to have you with them for these years.

(seniors always melt my heart) <3


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

We are definitely lucky he's still with us. He's such a sweet old guy. :wub:


----------



## Clare

Don't say that - I didn't think Sasha was going to make 14... We just celebrated 14 1/2. I shall post!!!!


----------

